# Bulova Accutron.......



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

A recent aquisition from Mr Bay.

This is a Classic White Dial, with Blue Steel hour and minute hands with a red sweep second hand and is crystal clear to read despite its small size - only 34mm diameter.

It has a Gold Filled case which is not too garish B) and a rather cheap milk chocolate coloured strap which actually quite suits it. 










What's missing? 










There is no crown! Adjustments are carried out using the small lifting adjuster on the back










This engages via a small drive shaft into the mechanism and is very easy to use.










The mechanism comprises the usual twin tuning forks and has a soft plastic battery holder which was removed for this shot










It has one problem however - two of the lugs have been bent! :thumbsdown:

How or why this happened is a mystery and whilst I would like to straighten them I am too nervous to try myself for fear of breaking them 

Notwithstanding this I am pleased as punch with it - a very welcome addition th the collection :thumbup:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cracking watches, mine says hi










Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That certainly is a nice backset 214 you have there I like the white dial and blue steel hands, should,nt worry to much about the lugs as the strap seems to fit alright they would probably snap if you tried to straighten them.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

stonedeaf said:


> A recent aquisition from Mr Bay.
> 
> This is a Classic White Dial, with Blue Steel hour and minute hands with a red sweep second hand and is crystal clear to read despite its small size - only 34mm diameter.
> 
> ...


Hi

I've just bagged one exactly like this from stateside on the bay today, hopefully won't be too long before it wings its way over here.

The seller described the following fault with the item THE WATCH HUMS STRONG HOWEVER THE BACK CROWN IS LOOSE

AND THE CLIP IS MISSING THAT HOLDS IT IN

Would you have any idea what parts these would actually be, and what it may take to fix?

I would appreciate any advice, and hopefully post some pics when it arrives, but here are a couple from the advertiser:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MakeTime said:


> Would you have any idea what parts these would actually be, and what it may take to fix?


It's a brass clip that clips onto the stem and then locks into a dimple in the case back.

I'll post a pic tomorrow if no one else does.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Would you have any idea what parts these would actually be, and what it may take to fix?
> ...


Fantastic - any idea of a replacement cost, or where to get one?


----------



## SS333 (Jul 14, 2009)

The lack of crown and the rear caseback adjuster really make that an interesting watch. Accutron really did make some superb time pieces.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

SS333 said:


> The lack of crown and the rear caseback adjuster really make that an interesting watch. Accutron really did make some superb time pieces.


I agree - I saw this particular thread a few weeks back as a real newbie here, and they caught my imagination, I never really thought that Quartz watches were as interesting. Like most people, you get so used to the cheap quartz watch that you never really think about it. It was because I was recently torn between spending Â£1800 on an Omega Seamaster Automatic (Bond watch), or the exact same Quartz equivalent at Â£600 less, that I began to question spending a huge sum (for me anyway) on a Quartz watch. Of course the assistant then replied...aahh there's Quartz watches and there are...Quartz watches. I like others had probably failed to associate Quartz with anything other than the cheapo's.

But, back to the thread I equally found the Accutron movement to be intriguing, and I just had to see this fabled second hand movement. Luckily I put a hasty bid in for this watch and it looked tidy enough, so really look forward to adding to my small beginnings of a collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> SS333 said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of crown and the rear caseback adjuster really make that an interesting watch. Accutron really did make some superb time pieces.
> ...


Do yourself a favour. If you like the watch ask Silverhawk (Paul) to have a look at it for you when you get it. He's very competitive on servicing, but more importantly VERY knowledgeable. If you like the watch enough to wear it/want it/keep it, it will be money well spent.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

feenix said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > SS333 said:
> ...


I cannot agree with that ^^^^ comment enough.

I was kindly put in touch with Paul by Jason (due to my lack of knowledge on here) this week, and the guy has been nothing more than a fantastic source of advice and help.

Again, many many thanks


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

gregory said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > MakeTime said:
> ...


Hints taken - thanks, I don't want to be presumptuous but I hope that the fix is not a complicated and expensive one


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> Hints taken - thanks, I don't want to be presumptuous but I hope that the fix is not a complicated and expensive one


Expensive is relative, I've never had a repair I felt was expensive, and I've sent him some right mingers 

Seriously though, he normally has a look at the watch and gives you a quote, you simply run the risk of postage costs. Give him a shout, you''ll be pleased I'm sure.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> I've sent him some right mingers


Two mingers of my own arrived today...a couple of Up Down Day Date Accutrons. Tomorrow I will take the "before" photographs and start a Minger topic.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent him some right mingers
> ...


Two? Now thats just greedy 

On the positive side, at least now I know its safe to start bidding if I see one I like rather than having to worry about bidding against you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


Nope...still not safe...I rather like them! :lol:


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


And I am also rather smitten so ddoouubbllee danger :shocking:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Bidding on the same items on eBay is a trade hazard for this group. Remember a few weeks ago when we identified the win, place and show all from this forum for a certain electric watch? (And speaking of that item, do you have an update, Paul? I'm curious to see what is happening with that one.)

When I see something I TRULY want I try to eliminate the competition from guys here who may be interested, and, of course, I stand down on an item when they ask me to.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MakeTime said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MakeTime said:
> ...


Here you go....if desperate, you could probably make one...but make sure it has the "pip" to engage with the dimple in the case back, otherwise it will rotate.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


 Thank God I bought mine from an unknown source. :lol:


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Thanks Silver Hawk - at least I know what to look for when the parcel arrives :cheers:


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Thanks Silver Hawk - at least I know what to look for when the parcel arrives :cheers:


----------

